

Offer HN: Free ad server - DJN

Hi guys,<p>In the spirit of giving back to the community, I'll like to give away 10 premium licenses to Trafficspaces.<p>If you need an ad server that you can customize and integrate with your database, and you are serving 1 million ads (or less) a month, send me an email at [niyi] at [trafficspaces] dot com.<p>More info: http://www.trafficspaces.com
======
DJN
I think more startups should offer free goodies.

It's the least we can all do for the community :)

